# Voltron Live Action Film



## technomancer (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like it may actually happen:

Variety.com - 'Voltron' gets bigscreen go


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 10, 2007)

I heard rumours about this a while ago. Could be pretty cool...


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow. 

I loved that show as a kid.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## darren (Aug 10, 2007)

Great. Another movie that will expose my inner geek.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 10, 2007)

darren said:


> Great. Another movie that will expose my inner geek.



 don't you hate those


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 11, 2007)

I remember hearing about this at the same time as the live action Evangelion movie.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm assuming it'd be Voltron III, i.e. the Lions?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Aug 12, 2007)

YES! I fucking love Voltron. But, this is interesting too...

"He is adapting "He-Man and the Masters of the Universe" for Joel Silver at Warner Bros., as well as the Green Arrow pic "Supermax," also at the studio. Marks also has "Street Fighter" in the works at Hyde Park and Fox."

He-Man and another Street Fighter! 

Now they just need to make a damn Mega Man movie.


----------



## Vince (Aug 12, 2007)

Jeff said:


> I'm assuming it'd be Voltron III, i.e. the Lions?



wow, talk about geeky. You actually remember that Voltron I was the 30 car voltron, Voltron II was 3 stackable robots, and Voltron III was the Lion voltron everyone loved.

I'm definitely looking forward to the live action movie, I just never want to see the big-nippled "Ro-Beast" ever again.  







This one wasn't even that bad, they had one in the first voltron movie that had spears for nipples.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 12, 2007)

_"BLAZING SWORD, ACTIVATE"_


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 12, 2007)

darren said:


> Great. Another movie that will expose my inner geek.




Tell me about it..Just when I though I was out of the woods with the Star Wars Saga being complete and no new Star Trek coming out. LOTR is out of the way, X Men seem complete as they killed off Prof X. At least Transformers was a kick ass movie even if you weren't a fan...Now this. Why don't they just do a Thundercats movie and another He man movie that doesn't suck..maybe starring Jay Cuttler (Bodybuilder not NFL QB)


----------



## Vince (Aug 12, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> _"BLAZING SWORD, ACTIVATE"_



[action=Vince]actually remembers it as "Form Blazing Sword!!" but who's keeping track [/action]


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 12, 2007)

Vince said:


> I'm definitely looking forward to the live action movie, I just never want to see the big-nippled "Ro-Beast" ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEY! It was cold in there, give him a break!  



If this film really DOES come out, I'll be going to see it!  I had all the Voltron III toys as a kid!


----------



## darren (Aug 13, 2007)

Somebody needs to start a poll to see who preferred the 15-vehicles Voltron vs. the 5-lions Voltron.

But that somebody will not be me.


----------



## noodles (Aug 13, 2007)

First Transformers, now Voltron. When will they be done raping my childhood?


----------



## sakeido (Aug 13, 2007)

They still have a GI Joe movie to make...

I wish they would hurry up with it already


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

There were three versions of Voltron?? I grew up with the lions. 

Also, a Masters of the Universe adaptation would be sweet


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 13, 2007)

For me, Voltron was something that was on, not something I actually liked to watch.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> There were three versions of Voltron?? I grew up with the lions.
> 
> Also, a Masters of the Universe adaptation would be sweet



Yes, three versions. Voltron I was the vehicles, Voltron II (which I never saw) was three robots that combine into one IIRC, and Voltron III was the lions. 

They already did a (really bad) Masters of the Universe movie with Dolph Lundgren, but I heard rumors of a new one being worked on. 

There's also a CGI Thundercats in development.


----------

